# 3 hour blocks in Las Vegas



## Mexican Uber Driver (Dec 8, 2016)

Have you guys noticed that now they started giving out more 3 hour blocks instead of 4 hours I think they're catching on to us that we are finishing too fast did you guys notice this in other cities?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Do they have Uber in Mexico? If you really wants your Mexican tittle with your ID try like *Mexican-American Uber Driver*. IMO


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Mexican Uber Driver said:


> Have you guys noticed that now they started giving out more 3 hour blocks instead of 4 hours I think they're catching on to us that we are finishing too fast did you guys notice this in other cities?


It's not quite like that. It's more they are experimenting with more routes that are smaller and more condensed. The actual routes ARE smaller -- I was told something like 39 average where a 4 hour is 55 average.
Vegas is apparently the 'test city' for this. 
But on the flip side they are (for whatever it's worth) allowing up to nine hours per day.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Do they have Uber in Mexico? If you really wants your Mexican tittle with your ID try like *Mexican-American Uber Driver*. IMO


Fun fact there is uber in Mexico.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

They seem to be doing 3 hour routes in other locations as well. Our location does them for some of the later afternoon/evening redelivery routes sometimes but not always. Regular routes are all 4 hours. 

3 hour routes might be an advantage for those drivers whose locations have early routes and allow you to do 2 blocks a day. Of course have to see how the mileage and expenses add up to know if it works as well as timing. Double route double the miles.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> They seem to be doing 3 hour routes in other locations as well. Our location does them for some of the later afternoon/evening redelivery routes sometimes but not always. Regular routes are all 4 hours.


Right, but they've changed it so the 'regular' routes are 3 hours, i.e. NO more 4 hour blocks at all.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> 3 hour routes might be an advantage for those drivers whose locations have early routes and allow you to do 2 blocks a day. Of course have to see how the mileage and expenses add up to know if it works as well as timing. Double route double the miles.


On average one will always put more miles per dollar doing 3 hour over 4. There's no way around that.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

In Phx they are doing a lot of 3 hour blocks now.. I have seen some 4 hour blocks but mostly 3.. today from the time I left the warehouse to delivering last package took an hour and 15 mins.. then grabbed another 3 hour and took about the same time to finish


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Right, we can do that here, so one can get six hours where one used to only be able to get four (unless one was willing to do two hour stuff later)

But again, it's still more miles per dollar overall. Being able to go back helps, depending on which direction the first route is.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello. I have signed up with Amazon Flex and thru the app I have set up my availability. However I have yet to see any available blocks. I see grey dots on the calendar but no offers. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Mexican Uber Driver said:


> Have you guys noticed that now they started giving out more 3 hour blocks instead of 4 hours I think they're catching on to us that we are finishing too fast did you guys notice this in other cities?


How are you getting blocks in Vegas. My app says no offers available to check back.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> Hello. I have signed up with Amazon Flex and thru the app I have set up my availability. However I have yet to see any available blocks. I see grey dots on the calendar but no offers. Am I doing something wrong?? Please help


Read the main thread. It tells you how to grab blocks.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Read the main thread. It tells you how to grab blocks.


I have just about stalked the app every hour, but it only shows grey dots. No available offers every time. So I'm not sure what I'm doing wring or if it's just not busy in Vegas


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Not busy....that's a laugh.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Not busy....that's a laugh.


Okay so do I have the correct app? I have been trying to find a block for 2 weeks now. I could use any help or advice honestly!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> Okay so do I have the correct app? I have been trying to find a block for 2 weeks now. I could use any help or advice honestly!!


Read the stickied thread it tells you how to get blocks. You are doing it wrong thinking you are going to just get them assigned to you. Plenty of drivers in your area are getting blocks every single day.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Read the stickied thread it tells you how to get blocks. You are doing it wrong thinking you are going to just get them assigned to you. Plenty of drivers in your area are getting blocks every single day.


With all do respect, that is why I'm trying to get help. I have read the thread. I had even emailed Amazon to have my location changed to see if that is the problem. You continue to say "read the thread". I don't have a problem reading. If I am checking for offers/blocks every hour every day and nothing is there then perhaps there is something else missing. So if you have some solid advice on what I can do other than "read the thread" and rewatching the videos in the app and emailing Amazon, I'm willing to listen.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Read the stickied thread it tells you how to get blocks. You are doing it wrong thinking you are going to just get them assigned to you. Plenty of drivers in your area are getting blocks every single day.


There were two service locations, Paradise and Boulder Junction. I don't know if that makes a difference. I input my availability and no offers show up. I check consistently. I even put each day 10am-10pm. So obviously I don't think the block is going to automatically be assigned to me. If plenty of drivers in my area are getting blocks then I am one of the drivers that hasn't gotten one!!! Especially for 2 weeks of trying!! So can you see my frustration. Probably not. Instead you sound like one of those overseas reps for credit card companies that keep repeating yourself but not helping solve the problem. I know when in doubt, "Read the thread" But thank you.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> There were two service locations, Paradise and Boulder Junction. I don't know if that makes a difference. I input my availability and no offers show up. I check consistently. I even put each day 10am-10pm. So obviously I don't think the block is going to automatically be assigned to me. If plenty of drivers in my area are getting blocks then I am one of the drivers that hasn't gotten one!!! Especially for 2 weeks of trying!! So can you see my frustration. Probably not. Instead you sound like one of those overseas reps for credit card companies that keep repeating yourself but not helping solve the problem. I know when in doubt, "Read the thread" But thank you.


 They are telling you to read the threads because your questions have all been answered..............MANY, MANY times! So, us regulars get a little annoyed when we have to keep repeating ourselves. It's not that they're being ignorant or uncaring, as a matter of fact Shangsta is one of the most helpful people on this board with the patience of a saint! 
First piece of advice.....don't worry about your calendar. Set your available time and forget. Blocks are grabbed the day of or the day before. 
PLEASE go read the vegas threads and find out your block release times.


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> There were two service locations, Paradise and Boulder Junction. I don't know if that makes a difference. I input my availability and no offers show up. I check consistently. I even put each day 10am-10pm. So obviously I don't think the block is going to automatically be assigned to me. If plenty of drivers in my area are getting blocks then I am one of the drivers that hasn't gotten one!!! Especially for 2 weeks of trying!! So can you see my frustration. Probably not. Instead you sound like one of those overseas reps for credit card companies that keep repeating yourself but not helping solve the problem. I know when in doubt, "Read the thread" But thank you.


I signed up 3 weeks ago in my area, figuring it would be super busy now during the holiday season. 
I have not been scheduled for 1 block at all, even though I set my availability for 7 days/wk. I've checked the app, but never any blocks available. Grey dots disappear when you are not scheduled for the week.
Funny thing is Amazon posts ads on craigslist daily in my area for more drivers, which makes absolutely no sense. I've never even had 1 block! Sorry I wasted my time with this, I'll be deleting the app soon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

For Missann702 and Golf75830........just so you know, getting started in this gig can be very frustrating as you have to figure out things yourself. Is is not like a "regular job" where you typically get trained by someone or they teach you. You figure it our or your don't. It's all on you. 

This board helped me figure out a lot of shit and took a lot of reading. Then you have to get some blocks under your belt to see if it's something you want to do.

Each location is different and blocks are released at different times and intervals. The key is finding out SPECIFICALLY how things work at your location. 

And that honestly takes a lot of time and patience. Try to find users here that work at your location and read what they post. 

Oh....and then once you learn how it works.........don't get comfortable......Amazon likes to change things up! 

Where is Flex operating in NJ? I'm originally from south jersey.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Golf75830 said:


> I signed up 3 weeks ago in my area, figuring it would be super busy now during the holiday season.
> I have not been scheduled for 1 block at all, even though I set my availability for 7 days/wk. I've checked the app, but never any blocks available. Grey dots disappear when you are not scheduled for the week.
> Funny thing is Amazon posts ads on craigslist daily in my area for more drivers, which makes absolutely no sense. I've never even had 1 block! Sorry I wasted my time with this, I'll be deleting the app soon.


Finally SOMEONE who understands what I'm going thru!!! I'm not being mean or trying to sound agitated. Was looking for some advice or help because I have NOT seen one offer.


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> For Missann702 and Golf75830........just so you know, getting started in this gig can be very frustrating as you have to figure out things yourself. Is is not like a "regular job" where you typically get trained by someone or they teach you. You figure it our or your don't. It's all on you.
> 
> This board helped me figure out a lot of shit and took a lot of reading. Then you have to get some blocks under your belt to see if it's something you want to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've read up on Flex quite a bit, and it seems generally Amazon would rather post blocks same day, or as close to, the actual shift as possible because they have greater attendance percentages. If they schedule too far out, people are no-shows. I get it, but that's not for me.
Luckily I work f/t elsewhere, so I wasn't relying on this income in any way. I also did Uber from Memorial Day to Labor Day of this year and did very well, but got tired of it so I haven't driven in a few months. However I would definitely rather Uber than do Flex at this point for a few extra bucks because at least I know I can do Uber whenever it fits my schedule, and not have to schedule in advance.
Flex is currently operational in Elizabeth and Moonachie, NJ (northern NJ). Elizabeth is also a good 35-40 minute ride each way for me. Being so far from the warehouse, it probably wouldn't be worth it unless it was really busy, and I was getting multiple blocks per week (which of course I'm not, since I haven't even done 1 yet!).
Haven't been able to locate anyone in person or online that does Flex out of Elizabeth so I haven't a clue when they release blocks. I've tried all throughout the day and always come up empty. No big deal, but if Amazon is actively recruiting drivers and then not scheduling them at all, I can understand why people aren't showing up. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> They are telling you to read the threads because your questions have all been answered..............MANY, MANY times! So, us regulars get a little annoyed when we have to keep repeating ourselves. It's not that they're being ignorant or uncaring, as a matter of fact Shangsta is one of the most helpful people on this board with the patience of a saint!
> First piece of advice.....don't worry about your calendar. Set your available time and forget. Blocks are grabbed the day of or the day before.
> PLEASE go read the vegas threads and find out your block release times.


Okay, what you are clearly not understanding is I read the thread. I went back and watched the videos, I emailed Amazon. So I thought coming here I would find additional information on something else I could do. So you regulars don't have to be annoyed. But if I say my leg is broke and you say put a band aid on it several times that doesn't necessarily help. Maybe the blocks in Vegas are different from everywhere else. I check for blocks and offers hourly and nothing shows up. I update my availability and check the Friday afternoon, still nothing. SO pardon me if I'm anxious to work. I'm glad Shangsta is nice and caring. Shangsta only directed me to a thread. So thank you. I guess I will try reading again and then if that doesn't work I will see if I can get help elsewhere. Again thank you.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Missann702.....we ALL understand what you're going through....most of us have been there done that! 

Golf7530......yeh, you'll find the biggest problem with this gig is you really CAN'T work when YOU want to. It's more when amazon needs you. So, keep that in mind. 
And I don't actually recall many members from those NJ locations? So, that will also limit your info. 

And you would think this is busy time and lot's of work.....not the case. I've only been able to work 5 days in December at our location. So..........pffffff....what busy season?? I was busier and more work in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> Finally SOMEONE who understands what I'm going thru!!! I'm not being mean or trying to sound agitated. Was looking for some advice or help because I have NOT seen one offer.


I emailed Amazon Support about our very issue of not being scheduled two times. Both times, they just had generic responses. Said set your schedule in calendar, check throughout the day, blah blah blah. Also said it was not recommended to be "exclusive" to Flex and to offer your services elsewhere as needed, because apparently (at least in our area) it is very up and down as far as volume goes, or they have far too many drivers. Personally I'm not impressed at all and feel it was a complete and total waste of time and sorry I set up and gave my personal info. to them. If you set up your schedule a week in advance, you should at least be scheduled for a block or two at a bare minimum. If you cancel or are a no-show, I can understand them not scheduling you in the future. But that's not the case with me, I've just never been scheduled.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> Okay, what you are clearly not understanding is I read the thread. I went back and watched the videos, I emailed Amazon. So I thought coming here I would find additional information on something else I could do. So you regulars don't have to be annoyed. But if I say my leg is broke and you say put a band aid on it several times that doesn't necessarily help. Maybe the blocks in Vegas are different from everywhere else. I check for blocks and offers hourly and nothing shows up. I update my availability and check the Friday afternoon, still nothing. SO pardon me if I'm anxious to work. I'm glad Shangsta is nice and caring. Shangsta only directed me to a thread. So thank you. I guess I will try reading again and then if that doesn't work I will see if I can get help elsewhere. Again thank you.


 Tip.....you won't get ANY help from amazon and the videos are pretty much useless to the actual task that means the most....grabbing blocks. 
ALL locations release blocks at different times so since I don't work at your location I can't offer any help there. That is why we say read and search as it's the ONLY way to find the answers to YOUR questions.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Golf75830 said:


> I emailed Amazon Support about our very issue of not being scheduled two times. Both times, they just had generic responses. Said set your schedule in calendar, check throughout the day, blah blah blah. Also said it was not recommended to be "exclusive" to Flex and to offer your services elsewhere as needed, because apparently (at least in our area) it is very up and down as far as volume goes, or they have far too many drivers. Personally I'm not impressed at all and feel it was a complete and total waste of time and sorry I set up and gave my personal info. to them. If you set up your schedule a week in advance, you should at least be scheduled for a block or two at a bare minimum. If you cancel or are a no-show, I can understand them not scheduling you in the future. But that's not the case with me, I've just never been scheduled.


 It took me months to onboarded and get the location I wanted so again, a lot of us have jumped through the same hoops and have been dissappointed. 
Don't get rid of the app just yet...find out how to use it to YOUR advantage when you need some extra cash or work. It's not a bad gig and work is easy in general, just have to figure out how to make it work for you.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Didn't realize it but looks like I hijacked this thread! hahahahahahaha.....i'm going to stop posting as it makes no sense to keep off topic here.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Missann702 said:


> I even put each day 10am-10pm.


Well you're definetly not going to get assigned if you put 10AM as the earliest time. Try 6AM (7AM is the earliest and I'm pretty sure 8AM is the latest).

As for when to check for blocks....for the next day try at 1PM and if nothing shows up, keep refreshing until it does. SUPPOSEDLY the 1PM is the drop time but outside of a couple days where there was weird issues I already have my blocks by then (and for that you can read other threads as suggested)
For same day, well I know 10AM blocks have been showing recently around 6:30AM, no clue about earlier.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well you're definetly not going to get assigned if you put 10AM as the earliest time. Try 6AM (7AM is the earliest and I'm pretty sure 8AM is the latest).
> 
> As for when to check for blocks....for the next day try at 1PM and if nothing shows up, keep refreshing until it does. SUPPOSEDLY the 1PM is the drop time but outside of a couple days where there was weird issues I already have my blocks by then (and for that you can read other threads as suggested)
> For same day, well I know 10AM blocks have been showing recently around 6:30AM, no clue about earlier.


 This one post is going to save you a lot of time missann. Solid nuggets of info and very generous of CatchyMusiclover.

Also both ann and golf should realize that we are all adjusting to a new system of block releases that was just rolled out a few weeks ago. The offers screen is new to all of us and we are just figuring it all out ourselves.

Times of releases and speed is the key to seeing block releases but that is only one part of the equation. Get familiar with what the offers look like when they show up, where the dates, times etc are because you have to sometimes be very quick to grab depending on how competitive your location is. There's a few screenshots posted around so look for them.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well you're definetly not going to get assigned if you put 10AM as the earliest time. Try 6AM (7AM is the earliest and I'm pretty sure 8AM is the latest


Not that anyone should count on assigned blocks but when I have been assigned blocks its only been 8, 30, 9 and 930.

CML is correct they dont typically assign blocks after 10 at a 4 hour logistics warehouse those are usually up for grabs


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

To missann and golf: Take every post that starts off with "they always" or "they never" with a grain of salt. 

Second, if you are truly doing everything suggested, and really want this gig, think outside the box. Make it your job to figure out the problem. 

I reached out to friends who had connections at Amazon locally. I drove to the warehouses to check them out. I stalked Amazon Flex job offers. It turns out that when I installed the app and chose where to deliver, a warehouse that doesn't even use flex drivers was a choice in the drop down menu. (Head slap!!!). I emailed support a dozen times to change warehouses only to get the same cutter response "we're full but we'll let you know when bla bla bla". 

I was greeted here with the same responses as you. 

Finally, in one of the dozens of Craigslist ads looking for drivers for the very same location I wanted, there was a phone number to assist with onboarding. I called it and was switched immediately.

Now...it still took another week to schedule my first block. I worked 14 hours in the last 2 days. Still stalking the app in hopes of getting more today.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## MrMcDeezy (Jun 19, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Do they have Uber in Mexico? If you really wants your Mexican tittle with your ID try like *Mexican-American Uber Driver*. IMO


People can live in America and not be american


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> I have just about stalked the app every hour,


Hint: checking once an hour isn't going to cut it.


----------



## tscx (Dec 12, 2016)

Missann702 said:


> Finally SOMEONE who understands what I'm going thru!!! I'm not being mean or trying to sound agitated. Was looking for some advice or help because I have NOT seen one offer.


im in vegas also. so the blocks for the following day come out 24hours in advanced. 
usually 7, 730,8, 830, 9, 930 all AM.
so if your looking to work on a tuesday around 8am. log in on MONDAY MORNING right before 8am and start refreshing. a block will literally pop up as soon as it hits 8am. gotta be quick tho.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

I just want to say Thank you to everyone. I feel better now. It seems this is like Uber waiting for a ping!! I'm in Vegas and they have posted this Amazon Flex everywhere so I was thinking it was going to be so busy and then to see the total opposite, I was confused. I will try every tip and advice I have been given. I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Tried to sign up for Amazon Flex but they say it isn't available in Vegas.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PowersAssocitates said:


> Tried to sign up for Amazon Flex but they say it isn't available in Vegas.


Bad timing. They onboarded a bunch of drivers the last two months for the holiday rush. They are now only accepting new drivers in boston, new york and san fran. They will on board again but from here on out its going to get less busy and if they onboarded more drivers it would be even more difficult to get blocks next month


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

I see thanks for the info Shangsta


----------

